# Sunrises are my favorite



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Call this one Misty Lake

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

No one likes my photo???  ~sniff, sniff~

Jim


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome picture Jim!  Almost to purdy to be real.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Oct 28, 2004)

jim...that's a great photo....had to catch the light just right for that one.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Now that is the kind of responses I was looking for  

Jim


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 28, 2004)

Don't feel bad, Jim.  I've posted two pictures and with a combined views total of 108, not a single response. ~*crying*~ 

PS -- That picture of yours is awesome!


----------



## Skipper (Oct 28, 2004)

That is a nice shot.  It takes a lot of work to manage sunrise and sunset just right to make it work out like that.

Skipper


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice pic Jim


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2004)

*Nice Sunrise*

Good looking sunrise Jim.  Man we need Ronnie back posting pictures now that you've added this forum.

Hoss


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 28, 2004)

Skipper said:
			
		

> That is a nice shot.  It takes a lot of work to manage sunrise and sunset just right to make it work out like that.
> 
> Skipper



for some reason I have never been able to grab a good sunset, but at one time I was getting a huge amount of nice sunrises.

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Jt.....*

You have "ENTIRELY" too much time on your hands......

Hey here's an idea.....

How bout changin' that "AVATAR"??????

Maybe to one of them pictures you are takin'?????


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice , you can almost feel the fog.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 14, 2004)

I typed a comment right after you posted that nice picture and forgot to click "submit reply"  I suppose since I don't see my comments.It reminds me of waking up a Bobby Brown State Park 40 years ago on Broad River side before the crows started calling. 40 years ago there was no one that camped there . We would be the only vistors . The rangers or someone use to  cut wood and stack it for us to burn in the campfires. Man I bet they don't do that anymore. You could always catch enough bass for breakfast there with just a few cast. Thanks for the memories.


----------

